# Superuser broken?



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

So, I my phone automatically updated the superuser app, and it seems I no longer have root, at least the apps keep FCing.... Anyway to fix this?

Sent by draining my battery.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Update the binary?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, I was at the latest binary before it updated... just read some of the market comments, seems like I'm not the only one, guess I'll wait for a fix.

Sent by draining my battery.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been waiting a while... so I stopped waiting. Go to

http://downloads.androidsu.com/superuser/

and download/install the last version that worked for you. For me it was 3.0.2. Honestly I'm really surprised there wasn't an immediate update to fix 3.0.4. It is utterly broken on some devices like the TBolt (but works fine on my other Droid 2 Global).


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

All I did was fix permissions on my t-bolt and everything works fine.


----------



## madjokeer (Aug 22, 2011)

This happened to me when updated to 3.0.4.. Just uninstalling update and still it would. The only thing that fixed it for me was when I installed busybox 1.16.2androidfull from jrummys busybox installer

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

GotMurph84 said:


> Yeah, I was at the latest binary before it updated... just read some of the market comments, seems like I'm not the only one, guess I'll wait for a fix.
> 
> Sent by draining my battery.


I was at the latest before I updated as well... I still had to redo the binary..... it can't hurt to try.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

That's weird. 3.0.4 seems to be fine on my phone.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

I fixed it!

Sent by draining my battery.


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

Update superuser through rom manager, fixes issues with binary updates

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

@sikyou
What version does RM install?

I've tried every which way on my TBolt (running SHIFTS3N3E 1.6) and Superuser 3.0.4 constantly FC's, esp when adding a new app. There is something wrong with the logging/database. However disabling logging does not fix it. Reverting to 3.0.2 or turning off the su prompt are my only fixes at the moment.

I think the problems may be related to certain sense roms, at least that's what I gather from the chatter.


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> @sikyou
> What version does RM install?
> 
> I've tried every which way on my TBolt (running SHIFTS3N3E 1.6) and Superuser 3.0.4 constantly FC's, esp when adding a new app. There is something wrong with the logging/database. However disabling logging does not fix it. Reverting to 3.0.2 or turning off the su prompt are my only fixes at the moment.
> ...


RM installs 3.0.4. I had issues updating the sd binaries after the market updated the super user app. After running the update through RM all problems went away, give it a try.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

I have no problems with the su binary, updated just fine. The problem is the app FC's when logging new apps, accesses, etc.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Fix Permissions worked for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> I have no problems with the su binary, updated just fine. The problem is the app FC's when logging new apps, accesses, etc.


I understand that we have different problems but I'm suggesting that what worked for me might work for you. Go ahead, try it ;-)

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> That's weird. 3.0.4 seems to be fine on my phone.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


Me too. I was having problems with 3.0.2 denying my apps root on boot. 3.0.4 seems to have fixed the problem and all is well again.

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

sikyou said:


> Go ahead, try it


I did, no difference.

For the interested:
The apk and su binary provided in the ROM Manager package are identical (MD5 match) to what comes from the Market and direct download from the androidsu site. The install script is nothing fancy, simply copying the apk to /system/app and installing the su binary to /system/bin with a symlink in /system/xbin. This is identical to how I've manually installed Superuser/su for ages. Clearing Superuser's data (ie from manage applications) does not help - this is tantamount to running fix permissions.

Clearly it is broken on certain software, perhaps a certain combination of sense 2.1/3. I've already mentioned that 3.0.4 works just fine on my Droid 2 Global (rooted, stock software), so I know the problem is specific to certain software combinations. Hopefully the dev can figure it out.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Sigh... 3.0.5 still FCs.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> Sigh... 3.0.5 still FCs.


I just updated to 3.0.5 and still having no issues. What ROMs are we all running?

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

watson387 said:


> I just updated to 3.0.5 and still having no issues. What ROMs are we all running?
> 
> Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


Same here. 3.0.5 is working fine on CM7 for me.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

watson387 said:


> What ROMs are we all running?


SHIFTS3NS3 1.6a, stock HTC kernel from BAMF 2.4.1.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> SHIFTS3NS3 1.6a, stock HTC kernel from BAMF 2.4.1.


I'm curious if it's a Sense thing. The ones who aren't having any problems (so far) are running AOSP.

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## stratejaket (Aug 21, 2011)

I was having fc issues every time su opened even if I unchecked remember. I uninstalled back to version 3.0. I haven't had any more issues today. I'm running synergy nightly v.262.

Sent from my Synergy driven Thunderbolt...


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

stratejaket said:


> I was having fc issues every time su opened even if I unchecked remember. I uninstalled back to version 3.0. I haven't had any more issues today. I'm running synergy nightly v.262.
> 
> Sent from my Synergy driven Thunderbolt...


Also a Sense ROM, correct?

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

watson387 said:


> Also a Sense ROM, correct?
> 
> Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


Yes that's Sense based.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

On androidsu.com in the comments section of the October 17th "Status Update" post, HomerSp has posted a patched su binary that fixes the FC's on the Thunderbolt (mine at least). You can read about the bugs that are causing the FC's in that post as well. Basically ownership is getting messed up on the Superuser database files on some ROMs. Good luck!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

24 threads down is the same thread. Search button is your friend


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

And you realize this thread was started two days _*before*_ the one you reference, making _*this*_ the original thread on the issue?


----------



## Drootz (Jun 10, 2011)

wraithdu said:


> On androidsu.com in the comments section of the October 17th "Status Update" post, HomerSp has posted a patched su binary that fixes the FC's on the Thunderbolt (mine at least). You can read about the bugs that are causing the FC's in that post as well. Basically ownership is getting messed up on the Superuser database files on some ROMs. Good luck!


Well because I am lazy and I just figure the less work/links the better, it's easier if it's just posted here.
So, this is what it says to do from 
HomerSp's comment there....

"Could any of you guys with the FC problem after allowing or rejecting an app try this su binary: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11494687/superuser/su
to install do this
adb push su /system/bin/
adb shell chmod 06755 /system/bin/su
adb shell rm /data/data/com.noshufou.android.su/databases/permissions.*
You will of course need the latest version of superuser."

There were also 2 other comments people might find useful they are

"the only thing I might add is that I did need to issue the adb remount command first, as my system was showing r/o originally. Once i did that, presto. from Volsfan"

and one other from Windybiscuit that said "Just wanted to confirm that HomerSp's fix works great on a Droid Incredible running the most recent (rooted) stock Gingerbread RUU. I had to modify the last command as follows:

Change from:
adb shell rm /data/data/com.noshufou.android.su/databases/permissions.*
to
adb shell rm /datadata/com.noshufou.android.su/databases/permissions.*

I plan to try this out when I get home from work today if anybody else gets a chance to test first let us know if it works on the Tbolt


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

"wraithdu said:


> And you realize this thread was started two days before the one you reference, making this the original thread on the issue?


Oh oops my bad. (Foot>mouth>insert here)


----------



## wraithdu (Jul 25, 2011)

Drootz said:


> I plan to try this out when I get home from work today if anybody else gets a chance to test first let us know if it works on the Tbolt


I posted on androidsu and here that yes, it works on my Tbolt running SHIFTS3NS3 1.6.

Also good to note is that the fix has been pushed to ChainsDD's source and will be available to update through the Superuser app whenever he decides to make the update official.


----------



## GotMurph84 (Jul 9, 2011)

All is well now with the new updates


----------

